# Virginity Tests



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

State Council’s Administrative Court verdict to decide on Tuesday whether ruling military council violated human rights of female protesters by conducting virginity tests in March


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Simple. I think we can all safely come to a verdict on that. Yes, they did violate the human rights of women, there was no viable need for it and if explicit permission was not given, then of course human rights were violated!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> Simple. I think we can all safely come to a verdict on that. Yes, they did violate the human rights of women, there was no viable need for it and if explicit permission was not given, then of course human rights were violated!




We are talking about Egypt..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A Cairo court has ordered forced virginity tests on female detainees in military prisons to be stopped.

The court made the decision after a case was brought by protester Samira Ibrahim.

She accused the Egyptian army of forcing her to undergo a virginity test after she was arrested during a protest in Tahrir Square in March.

Human rights organisations say the Egyptian military has used the practice widely as a punishment.

"The court orders that the execution of the procedure of virginity tests on girls inside military prisons be stopped," judge Aly Fekry, head of Cairo administrative court said, according to Reuters.

The ruling was greeted by cheers from hundreds of activists inside the courtroom.

Activists had demanded that the authorities prosecute anyone responsible for subjecting protesters to such tests.

Earlier this year, an Egyptian general was quoted as acknowledging that the military had conducted such tests, saying that they were used so women would not later claim they had been raped by authorities.

Human rights groups say such tests are a degrading form of abuse and the general's justification a legal absurdity.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was unaware that this was standard practice, just shows how women here are so disrespected,


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I was unaware that this was standard practice, just shows how women here are so disrespected,


So are the men, how many are sodomized, tortured while detained? It's all very ugly.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> So are the men, how many are sodomized, tortured while detained? It's all very ugly.




I know it happened to men in police stations but I thought it was just an isolated case.

Why women would need to be tested for virginity is just another way for men to dominate women. It is no ones business if you are a virgin or not.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Sadly, it especially becomes their business if the woman "fails". Thugs. All of them.

As we all know what the authorities think of the general population on the street, then I shudder to think what it puts into practice behind closed doors.

The U.S. State Department went into overdrive after the pictures of Abu Ghraib were released and even they made an OK case (in the Arab world) for the pictures, because seemingly no Arab prison, therefore government, could hold it's head up whilst casting stones. They were all worse than Abu Ghraib. The only true or real_ crime_ was that it was "infidels" unleashing the shocking treatment rather than by locals.

But that's a whole other story.

As you were.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> Sadly, it especially becomes their business if the woman "fails". Thugs. All of them.
> 
> As we all know what the authorities think of the general population on the street, then I shudder to think what it puts into practice behind closed doors.
> 
> ...




If they really believe that a broken hymen can only be the result of intercourse then it just another reason why they are not intelligent enough to be running the country


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

I totally agree.

But it's far more sinister, no? 

If she's not declared a virgin then no loss of face if anything "happens" whilst she is in custody, because she is already... tarnished? Hence the BS excuse of having the test in the first place. The greater tragedy is not the test itself, but what happens to those who don't pass it.

It happens in Pakistan all the time, as I am sure it does elsewhere.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> But it's far more sinister, no?
> 
> ...




Of course they can all have their wicked ways with women that don't pass the test.. after all they are ****s already. Why this country is so hung up on virginity would be laughable if it wasn't so tragic and of course dangerous to women


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

(I know it's the Egypt forum, and again I agree with you...) 

I would argue that the delusional and sanctimonious hang-ups with virginity, female in particular of course, is a tragic and dangerous _ worldwide_ issue.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

This happens to men as well who endure abusive and intrusive forensic tests to "prove their homosexuality" there are several links on the internet that will not post as they list graphic content and words


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> This happens to men as well who endure abusive and intrusive forensic tests to "prove their homosexuality" there are several links on the internet that will not post as they list graphic content and words


From what I have heard, from very reliable sources I might add, having an "anal inspection" is standard procedure for all military draftees! They don't want any "homosexuals" in the military.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

PaulAshton said:


> This happens to men as well who endure abusive and intrusive forensic tests to "prove their homosexuality" there are several links on the internet that will not post as they list graphic content and words


Did you mean to prove their heterosexuality?


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Wasn't that long ago, and the British were also conducting these "Virginity Tests". 
Passport, visa, virginity? A mother's tale of immigration in the 1970s | Life and style | The Guardian

Probably done in lots of other "civilized" countries too. Just not documented.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Wasn't that long ago, and the British were also conducting these "Virginity Tests".
> Passport, visa, virginity? A mother's tale of immigration in the 1970s | Life and style | The Guardian
> 
> Probably done in lots of other "civilized" countries too. Just not documented.




No matter the reason given no country should put a women through this...


----------

